# Barrel Racing Accidents! OUCH!



## Sara

Oh man...I couldn't watch past that horse going over backwards on the girl.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

Yeah, it makes you hurt all over!  

Poor Girl!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

yeah i saw this it was on County Fried Home videos. OUCH!!


----------



## my2geldings

See tho how none of them are wearing protective head gear? Honestly whatever head injuries they might have gotten, they deserved :roll:


----------



## geewillikers

None of those horses look like they are enjoying themselves.

Not a fan of barrel racing.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

I'm a big fan of barrel racing, and no one around here
wears protective head gear either, though that would 
be the smart thing to do definately. :lol:


----------



## geewillikers

The way that last woman is handling that last horse looks terrible! No wonder the horse chose to rear and flip! She's yanking the hell out of his mouth! :twisted: :evil:


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

geewillikers said:


> The way that last woman is handling that last horse looks terrible! No wonder the horse chose to rear and flip! She's yanking the hell out of his mouth! :twisted: :evil:


Yeah, guess she got what she deserved!


----------



## Harlee rides horses

HA HAHA!!! I love barrel racing accidents.


----------



## barrelracer1029

These horses are not abused. Everyone at my barn barrel races and they are not happy unless they are running barrels. As for the headgear, Yeah, maybe people should wear it but its really a personal choice. If they get injured that was their choice


----------



## crazed horse lover

somthin like that happened to me at the county fair. right before the second barrel, lucky swerved and i was still leaning the way he was going!!! plop!


----------



## Apollo

Man that was painful to watch. At my barn you have to wear a helmet no matter what since the instructor knows some people who died because they weren't wearing headgear. She has also been saved because she had a helmet on.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I'm a barrel racer and I have no idea why more don't wear helmets. I know I do. 
And I love barrel racing. And I have never abused a horse in my life, thank you.


----------



## my2geldings

All I have to say, is that the last lady that flipped over was very fortunate to have a horse who didn't take off she was hanging off his bum. I can only imagine the damage caused had he taken off.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

geewillikers said:


> The way that last woman is handling that last horse looks terrible! No wonder the horse chose to rear and flip! She's yanking the hell out of his mouth! :twisted: :evil:


agreed.


----------



## megalsbegals

I love barrel racing and I love watching it, even though right now, I'm only doing walk trot it's a lot of fun. I only know one girl who barrel races with a helmet on at the shows that I used to go to. No one at the ranch that I ride at wears a helmet anymore unless they are working on a horse that could hurt them or something....I think? My mom use to be so annoying about me wearing a helmet but now she is like whatever. Thank God, I hate helmets.


----------



## travlingypsy

I just dont get that sport....


----------

